# Problem Wago Modul am Profibus



## bernd67 (8 Juli 2008)

Hallo!
folgendes Problem an einer Anlage aus dem Jahr 2001
vorhandener PB mit CPU315-2DP(315-2AF03-0AB0), 2 Rexroth Servos, 2 OPs, 2 Wago Module (750-323) für dig. Signale.
Ein Modul für analoge Signale (750-333) soll eingebaut werden.
Modul ist aus dem Jahr 2001.
Hab mir die aktuelle GSD Datei aus dem Internet heruntergeladen (WAGOB754.GSG).
Modul verdrahtet und Knoten eingestellt.
Hardware neu übertragen, es kommt ein Busfehler Baugruppe projektiert aber nicht vorhanden.
Über erreichbare Teilnehmer kann ich das Modul mit korrekter Adresse erkennen.
Software Step7 V5.4.
Kann es sein das sich die GSD Datei und das "alte" Modul von Wago nicht vertragen?

mfg Bernd


----------



## MSB (9 Juli 2008)

Keine Ahnung aber als ich letztens einen neuen Schwung GSD's bei Wago geholt hatte,
hatte ich sehr viele FW-Versionen zur Auswahl irgend eine davon wird wohl auch für dein "altes" Modul passen.

Abgesehen davon hört sich das 754 in deinem Dateinamen irgendwie falsch an.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## bernd67 (9 Juli 2008)

Hallo Manuel!
Ich habe mir eine Datei von der Wago Homepage geladen, die nennt sich GSD Datei Setup_V45.
Die installiert sich automatisch.
Wo kriege ich denn ältere her?
Und wie erkenne ich welche FW ich benötige?

mfg Bernd


----------



## Grubba (9 Juli 2008)

In der Anleitung zum Koppler stehen auch die Fehlercodes beschrieben, die Dir der Koppler über Blink-Codes anzeigt. Die Bedienungsanleitung zum Koppler kannst Du direkt bei Wago laden.

Wenn Dir das nicht weiterhilft, ruf doch mal direkt bei Wago an. Wenn Du denen den Typenschlüssel Deines Kopplers gibts, können die Dir garantiert auch die richtige GSD Datei sagen, bzw. zukommen lassen.


----------



## MSB (9 Juli 2008)

Also hier mal was ich in meiner HW-Konfig zu 750-333 stehen habe:
FW03..05
FW01..02
FW07..

Sind alles jeweils unterschiedliche GSD's.

Wenn du nicht weiß was du brauchst, dann mach halt einfach mit den dreien mal das berühmt Try&Error Spielchen.
Abgesehen davon könnte auch eine fehlerhafte Modulreihenfolge daran schuld sein.

Die Datei ist:
B754_V**.GSD wobei das V** für die verschiedenen Versionen steht.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## bernd67 (9 Juli 2008)

Kannst du mir mal erklären was falsche Modulreihenfolge bedeutet?


----------



## jackjones (10 Juli 2008)

bernd67 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> es kommt ein Busfehler Baugruppe projektiert aber nicht vorhanden.



zu 90% Wird es an einer falsch verwendeten GSD Datei liegen!


----------



## M_o_t (11 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

bei unseren Codesys basierten Steuerung muß beim Wago-Controller 750-333 zu erst ein Prozessdatenkanal eingefügt werden und dann eben jede einzelne Karte (bis auf Spannungsversorgung) die am Koppler hängt angegeben werden. Hier einen kleinen Fehler und das ganze Ding geht nicht. Beim 750-323 hat es genügt die richtige Anzahl der E/A anzugeben.

Gruß
Silke


----------

